# Fulfillment integration



## goodshipp (Jul 21, 2010)

I know there are some related threads on this topic, but they are A) over a year old, or B) have less than 5 responses:

Are there currently any fulfillment services OTHER than printfection that allow you to integrate a t-shirt shop into your existing web address under your own domain?

Printfection would be perfect, but they do not offer any garments made in the U.S.A. - a must for my blog/customer base.

PrintMojo is out of the question due to minimum order requirements.

Does any other fulfillment service allow you to do what printfection does as far as integrating your shop into your blog without taking visitors away from your site? (or making it appear that they left your site)


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

goodshipp said:


> I know there are some related threads on this topic, but they are A) over a year old, or B) have less than 5 responses:
> 
> Are there currently any fulfillment services OTHER than printfection that allow you to integrate a t-shirt shop into your existing web address under your own domain?
> 
> ...


I know it requires extra work, but have you considered incorporating a shopping cart into your blog? Then you could run the entire site and have someone else fulfill..


----------

